
Why teams are switching from GitHub to Bitbucket after Microsoft acquisition - ClaireMaynie
https://blog.bitbucket.org/2018/06/04/10-reasons-teams-switching-github-bitbucket-microsoft-acquisition/
======
parvenu74
So they can have their projects hosted at yet another company that Microsoft
is going to acquire? Seriously, Microsoft has nothing even close to the
capability of Jira. And SourceTree would be a nice addition to Microsoft's
collection of developer tools.

~~~
juliusmusseau
Atlassian is a public company with a market cap of $15 billion. I don't think
Microsoft is going to acquire them.

~~~
wahern
You only need a 51% voting share to control a company. $15 billion * 0.51 =
what Microsoft just paid for GitHub.

Microsoft paid over $25 billion for LinkedIn.

~~~
parvenu74
What he said.

------
moocowtruck
NICE TRY BITBUCKET.. NICE TRY

